# Older man falls



## RobinWren (Jan 5, 2022)

In Vancouver an older man fell, his neighbours heard his cries for help and called 911. The building is six blocks from the hospital, it took the paramedics 6 hours to get there. I know that the system is stretched but I wonder why the fire brigade did not answer the call, they could have lifted him up off the floor.? When I had to call 911 I got fire, police and ambulance to my door, has this changed?


----------



## RFW (Jan 5, 2022)

Big cities are becoming more and more unlivable, in my opinion. Everything is stretched too thin and people in power focus on the wrong things.


----------



## Jules (Jan 5, 2022)

@RobinWren  I don’t know what article you’re reading so haven’t the facts.  Could you link the story.  

Not in BC, in Ontario they’re having to reallocate staff at fire stations because of illness of staff.


----------



## old medic (Jan 6, 2022)

It could be due to the dispatch system and covid.... Here if the caller tells 911 they are not hurt, they just get the FD to help them up.
BUT If they meet the possible Covid criteria, then the FD is not called and its given to the Ambulance, but as a low priority, and if other calls keep coming in....  I would have gone to my neighbor at the 1st yell....


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 6, 2022)

Jules said:


> @RobinWren  I don’t know what article you’re reading so haven’t the facts.  Could you link the story.
> 
> Not in BC, in Ontario they’re having to reallocate staff at fire stations because of illness of staff.


I have to figure out how to link. It happened in Vancouver in the last couple of days.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 6, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...lance-on-vancouver-apartment-floor/ar-AAStypd

Awful story, lets  hope it was the rare exception...


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks @Alligatorob   I hadn’t seen that on other news sites.  Six hours makes you wonder if 911 was contacted more than once.


----------

